# Floaters Aug. 2-3



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

I am planning a trip to the floaters for August 2-3 out of Freeport. Leaving BB at about 0630 and returning Sunday after the morning bite. It will be a no-moon period so the fishing should be pretty good and seas are predicted at 3' or less.

I have room for 2 crew on a 30' CC with twin 225's. All safety equipment. PM if interested.
Jerry


----------



## country7 (May 27, 2007)

cant this wait till next week?


----------



## rsjimenez (Jul 14, 2008)

PM Sent


----------



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

Have full crew.

Thanks for all the replies.


----------



## mad marlin (Jan 17, 2008)

Slightly Dangerous said:


> I am planning a trip to the floaters for August 2-3 out of Freeport. Leaving BB at about 0630 and returning Sunday after the morning bite. It will be a no-moon period so the fishing should be pretty good and seas are predicted at 3' or less.
> 
> I have room for 2 crew on a 30' CC with twin 225's. All safety equipment. PM if interested.
> Jerry


we are also planning to head out 2 the floaters the same days any chance to buddy boat ? 31 fountain sportfisher.
anthony


----------



## RatherBFishing (Jun 10, 2005)

Anthony! Just got back from dallas. You got room for 1 more? Let put thoses popper I got from you to use.


----------

